# Citronella candles in the deer blind?



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

Hay anyone ever used them in the deer blind? If so how did they work?

Tracy


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Don't waste your time or money. Get a Thermacell and never worry about the skeeters again. I've been using one while bowhunting and won't go out there without it anymore.


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

*Thermacell*



let's go said:


> Don't waste your time or money. Get a Thermacell and never worry about the skeeters again. I've been using one while bowhunting and won't go out there without it anymore.


I have one and it works fine. I just want to know if anyone ever tried using one of the candles and if it worked or not? We have several box blinds and if they work we could leave them in the blind for the next person that is hunting there.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

The only problem with the candles is they work just as well on deer as they do skeeters........


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

*LOL*



bountyhunter said:


> The only problem with the candles is they work just as well on deer as they do skeeters........


+

Lol........ But if they work and the wind is in your favor it should be no problem?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Citronella has *NO *effect whatsoever on mosquito's-one more time *NO* effect but they sure sell the hayell out of it! Why would you put all of that stank in the dayumd deer stand????


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

My deer camp is just outside of Seadrift. I receive the warm and loving welcome of several thousand marsh mosquitos every morning and evening...and after these rains they have decided to stay with me all during the day as well. 

On one trip before bow season we had a few skeeters bothering us in camp. Not bad, but annoying. My wife brought out several types of citronella candles and lit them up all around camp. Looked like we were having filming a scary movie or having Mass. It didn't even slow the skeeters down. Next she hosed the area with Yard Guard. It worked for a few minutes and then they trickled back in. We resorted to drenching ourselves with poison. 

On advice from a friend I bought a Thermacell. Opening weekend of bow season I arrived in camp after we had received a few inches of rain earlier in the week. There were hordes of skeeters. They were as bad as I've ever seen them anywhere, including the Everglades. I fired up the Thermacell and the camp was skeeter free within 10 minutes, no BS. It is by far the best product I've ever used to deal with skeeters.

Just for grins I lit a couple of her candles and let them get started for a few minutes before turning the Thermacell off. Within 5 minutes I was covered up and had to turn it back on. The citronlla candles have ZERO effect.


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

let's go said:


> My deer camp is just outside of Seadrift. I receive the warm and loving welcome of several thousand marsh mosquitos every morning and evening...and after these rains they have decided to stay with me all during the day as well.
> 
> On one trip before bow season we had a few skeeters bothering us in camp. Not bad, but annoying. My wife brought out several types of citronella candles and lit them up all around camp. Looked like we were having filming a scary movie or having Mass. It didn't even slow the skeeters down. Next she hosed the area with Yard Guard. It worked for a few minutes and then they trickled back in. We resorted to drenching ourselves with poison.
> 
> ...


Ok I am convinced, I was hoping I was going to get out cheep for the other blinds. I will just have to get more Thermacells.

Thanks

Tracy


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

We watched it on some kinda documentary and they flat out proved it doesn't work! One more thing , do not eat bananas before hunting/fishing it draws them in like crazy!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> We watched it on some kinda documentary and they flat out proved it doesn't work! One more thing , do not eat bananas before hunting/fishing it draws them in like crazy!


Bananas??? Huh??? :question:

Where do you get the Thermacells and how much they cost???


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Academy or Bass Pro... They are ~ $20

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_52165____SearchResults


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Tiny said:


> Bananas??? Huh??? :question:
> 
> Where do you get the Thermacells and how much they cost???


I'm tellin ya "Banana's"! If ya gotta podnuh hunting with ya and you know skeeterz are going to be there be "Nice" and offer him/her a banana-it'll blow yermind away that the skeeterz are all over them and not touching you at all! Tiny, when we go hunting i'll brang you sum Nannerz!:tongue:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> I'm tellin ya "Banana's"! If ya gotta podnuh hunting with ya and you know skeeterz are going to be there be "Nice" and offer him/her a banana-it'll blow yermind away that the skeeterz are all over them and not touching you at all! Tiny, when we go hunting i'll brang you sum Nannerz!:tongue:


Awww hells naw... I know now... I ain't eatin' no danged nanners!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

they are on sale at bass pro right now for 14.99


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

silentkilla said:


> they are on sale at bass pro right now for *14.99*


:smile:

That's a deal!


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

They do have a slight smell, But I have to get close to smell it, but I dont have a nose like a deer either. But its better than getting your ARSE tore up by skeeters


----------

